# Another Mad King's Banquet query



## amethal (Mar 6, 2008)

Our group have finally reached Act 3 of the Mad King's banquet, but there doesn't seem to be much information on XP awards.

I'm happy to calculate the XP for the encounters myself, but not if I've just failed my spot check.

I appreciate Act 3 can pan out in lots of different ways, so maybe the ELs were left out on purpose.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay, confession time. I have not been as studious in calculating how much XP and treasure each adventure should provide as I might have liked. With all the side treks and variable party sizes, I made a decision, but I never actually came out and said it. So I'll say it now:

"I think the adventures provide enough narrative events to be worth leveling up. I recommend GMs reward XP for completing their missions in order to provide sufficient XP to get the heroes to the appropriate level for the next adventure."

You'll note that at the end of the 4th adventure we suggest that you have the Dasseni nobility reward the PCs with whatever they need in order to be at the appropriate wealth for their level. Putting in suggestions would've been useless for half the groups out there that don't have exactly the number of PCs we expected (which was 5).

I know that's not too much help. I kinda do XP stuff freeform in my own games.


----------



## amethal (Mar 6, 2008)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I know that's not too much help. I kinda do XP stuff freeform in my own games.



Thanks, that's actually a big help.

Funny thing is I don't normally award XP at all. I generally use the True20 "method" of awarding levels when I think its appropriate to do so.

However, War of the Burning Sky has been a nice change of pace for our group (we don't use published adventures normally) and as part of that XP has been awarded strictly by the book. The only exception was one session where they did a reasonable job of advancing the plot but, per the published adventure, technically earned zero XP; I gave them a token "story award" for that.

So I'll see how they get on in Act 3, and try and calculate the appropriate XP.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Mar 7, 2008)

I am running freeform without worrying about XP.. .so I didn't even notice... should make it easier to convert to 4e


----------

